#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Teach Yourself Arabic Complete Course Package Plus mp3 free download

## Mohamed

*Teach Yourself Arabic Complete Course Package Plus mp3 free download

With Teach Yourself it's possible for virtually anyone to learn and experience the languages of the world, from Afrikaans to Zulu; Ancient Greek to Modern Persian; Beginner's Latin to Biblical Hebrew. Follow Teach Yourself Arabic at your own pace or use it as a supplement to formal courses. This complete course is professionally designed for self-guided study, making it one of the most enjoyable and easy to use language courses you can find. Teach Yourself Arabic includes an instructional paperback book and two companion 60-minute audio CDs.

Prepared by experts in Arabic, the course begins with the basics and gradually promotes you to a level of smooth and confident communication, including:

    * Step-by-step guide to pronunciation and grammar
    * Regular and irregular verb tables
    * Plenty of practice exercises and answers
    * Practical vocabulary and a bilingual glossary
    * Clear, uncluttered, and user-friendly layout


    * An exploration of the culture
    * And much more 

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*See More: Teach Yourself Arabic Complete Course Package Plus mp3 free download

----------

